# European Championships 2012



## Gregzs (Apr 20, 2012)

Czech team 3 weeks out

Ronnie.cz > Kontrolní sraz èeské reprezentace SKF??R - duben 2012

One of the team is Thor in exile.
Ronnie.cz - Bohumil Štìpánek


----------

